# Microwaves



## nofixedabode (May 14, 2005)

Could anyone advise, What is the lowest wattage microwave oven available?
Cheers
NFA


----------



## 89425 (May 23, 2005)

Hi and welcome,

I'm not really able to help, but before long someone will. To help them help you, perhaps it's a good idea to specify which area (I know what your name says  ) your from and whether you wanted mains or 12 volt. Then people may be able to recommend suppliers etc as well. 

____________________________________________________
*Steve 
aka A very wild....wild camper*
.
Click here for my van website!
.









_I do like a bit of feed back to my posts please_
____________________________________________________


----------



## nofixedabode (May 14, 2005)

12 Volt would be good if they are available, and for most of the time I'm around the Berkshire area


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

You can look at the Samsung 12 volt one at this link

http://www.ripples.co.uk/12v.html

Specifications DE7711 / DE7712
M/W Output Power (IEC-705)	450W / 500W
Power Consumption	750W / 950W
Operating Voltage	12V DC / 24V DC
Input Current	65A / 40A
Oven Capacity Litres/Cu.ft	20 / 0.7
Main Fuse	32V DC, 100A / 32V DC, 60A
External Dimensions WxHxD mm	490 x 282 x 351
Internal Dimensions WxHxD mm	303 x 190 x 311
Approximate Weight Kg Net / Gross	15 / 17.5
Parts and Labour Warranty	1 year
Price Including Delivery	£199 + VAT
Fitting Kit	£30 + VAT

Heavy current use !!! 
8O

Jim


----------



## nofixedabode (May 14, 2005)

thanks Jim, that looks like it would fit the bill. I think I'll need a second leisure battery, just for the Microwave tho' :lol: 
NFA


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

And some 80amp wiring!!! :lol: 

George


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

welding cable methinks


----------



## 89335 (May 20, 2005)

I don't know how true it is but I've been told by a few people that a microwave takes around 3X it's rated output to actually run it from the mains so that would be a consideration if you went for a mains one (which would be quite a bit cheaper)


andy


----------

